# Hcl me u1  too many pattern attempts , how to unlock.?



## Duke (Jan 21, 2013)

hi my friend borrowed my u1 for a while, & he gave it back without saying anything wen i try to open it, Its showing too many pattern attemps, by this its evident that it got locked due to wrong pattern, but when i try to put my genuine gmail account id n password still it isn't opening, shows wrong username or password.? & wifi is turned off so how to connect to internet as no options are available except id n password 

tried reset button, nothing happend how to reset it ?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

It happens if too many wrong attempts are done so just wait for some hours and then try your Genuine pattern and it should unlock.


----------

